# Pocket NC Up and Running...



## Richard Tymko (May 10, 2016)

Well, I haven't posted in quite a while.  I am finally up and running, have cut some nice pieces but have not assembled anything yet.  Attached are a couple of items cut...
- 1mm sterling silver sheet cut for a bracelet clasp to be assembled each piece i2 10mm wide
- if you know who BB-8 is from star wars, the other image is of the orange rings on BB-8.  They are made in 14k gold and the largest rings are 8mm in Dia.

Just bought some aluminum to make some gigs for cutting and shaping on the pocket NC, but my lathe is too small to turn the size of material i bought.  Need to get in touch with Josh to seeif he can help me out with my gigs.

Also, anyone know of any place in calgary to buy micro endmills .25mm and .5mm?

Thanks


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 11, 2016)

Hey, I'm down, Will shoot you my number in a conversation.

For micro end mills, I always see them online, but haven't actually come across them in town just yet...

JW


----------



## Alexander (May 19, 2016)

Do you have a picture of the completed BB-8? So far that looks really cool.


----------



## Richard Tymko (May 27, 2016)

I designed it and laid it out to as close to spec as I could. When I took everything apart the tabs inside of the rings didn't come out as I would have liked. So it is all getting melted down and redone. I had to over size certain elements of the design to make it look more appealing. So in other words...Mulligan.


----------



## Janger (Jun 18, 2016)

Kens jewelry supplies has drill bits that small. Would that work? I imagine not...


----------

